# Hp: Love Them, Hate Hammer Bite



## MAN WITH A GUN (May 24, 2007)

Take at look at the NOVACK gun sight webpage, go down to his HP's and note the modifications he makes to the backstrap to stop hammer bite.

I love these guns but come home with a bleeding hand. This would fix that.

Even better, perhaps some grip maker could mold an extension piece to extend the strap just a hair and give us a bolt on solution. :mrgreen:


----------



## B3nT (Feb 14, 2007)

*Me too, but changed my grip.*

I bought a lovely satin-chrome HP just a few weeks ago, and came home with a bloody left thumb... ouch!

Changed my grip, and no more problem. Fortunately, when I pick up this weapon, I adopt the changed grip almost automatically...

I figure this would be a major problem for someone with larger hands though: mine aren't particularly big.

A hammer bob, or one of those nice rounded-spur hammers, is on my horizon, though!


----------



## bompa (Oct 26, 2006)

I have the round spur C&S hammer on a practical and it still bites..Am going to have to remove some metal from that hammer..Someday !!


----------

